# How to introduce new Donkey



## goatsintheopen (Feb 28, 2012)

We are getting a young Donkey here soon  and I'm wondering how to introduce her to our small herd of goats and our 2 Great Pyrenees. 

I'm more concerned about the Great Pyrenees than the goats...  What would be the best way to do this?


----------



## Karma (Feb 29, 2012)

Well it will depend on the donkey. Most I have known do not like dogs, so I would suggest you be open to the fact that they may not be able to be contained together. Hopefully that won't be the case since she is still young however you should be prepared with what you will do if it is. Anyway, I would introduce her to the dogs, keep her lead on in case she does not like them, same thing with the goats if things are going fine let her off lead, however I would make sure the dogs have an out if you leave them alone until you are certain they will get along. We used to keep ours with a stud in his paddock where the dogs don't have access to as she would try to kill them guardians, house dog, or stray dog did not matter to her.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.  

  I'll make sure to keep her on the lead like you suggested.   The dogs are only a year old and like I said, the donkey is pretty young too... so Hopefully it will go well.


----------

